# Calvin's Institutes



## RunCALEB (Apr 25, 2013)

Is this a good translation/copy of Calvin's Commentaries?

Christianbook.com: The Institutes of the Christian Religion, 2 Vol.: Edited By: John T. McNeill By: John Calvin: 9780664239114


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 25, 2013)

Though I don't know much about the translations, Monergism Books (at least according to the look of the covers) was touting this on their website.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 25, 2013)

I have that translation and I bought it because from what I read it was the best translation.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is a helpful thread http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/beveridge-battles-46444/


----------



## gkterry (Apr 25, 2013)

Battles is the academic standard. If you study the Institutes in a college class, Battles will most likely be the translation that is used. Besides the translation, there are a significant amount of notes in the Battles edition. One of the more useful notes are the superscript letters that indicate for which edition of the Institutes each section of the text was originally written. The Battles translation is the final edition of the Institutes but there is a great deal that was carried over from prior editions of the Institutes. Calvin did a lot of refining over time. The Battles translation is also written in a more readable style.

I have both Beveridge and Battles but I always use Battles. 

If you can find it, get the hardcover edition. Or if you need an electronic copy, Logos has it on a pre-pub right now. It is due to be released next month.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 25, 2013)

RunCALEB said:


> Is this a good translation/copy of Calvin's Commentaries?



Yes. It's the English translation most folks use these days. Very readable.


----------



## gkterry (Apr 26, 2013)

I should clarify that when I referred to the 'Battles translation" that is the McNeil translation of which the question was originally made. The actual translation and indexing was done by Ford Lewis Battles. John T. McNeil was the editor of this title. Sorry if I caused some confusion.


----------

